# [SOLVED] Windows Installer 5.0 for Windows 7



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

In an effort to un-install Java, which wasn't working, I was instructed to delete Windows Installer in my Registry. That was a terrible mistake. I have looked *EVERYWHERE* and cannot find Windows Installer 5.0 for download.

Microsoft.com only has up to Windows Installer 4.5 available for download. Windows Installer 4.5 is for Windows Vista, not Windows 7. 

I have Googled, Binged, Ask.com, Yahoo'd and *CANNOT* find it.

I want to chuck my PC out the Windows and go buy a Mac. 

If someone can please post a link to a download and tell me how they found it, I will be the happiest person on this forum.

Sincerely,
Tyler


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer 5.0 for Windows 7*

I noticed my computer needed to Shut Down and install updates. I went ahead and Shut it down. When I started it back up, the updates wouldn't install. I am now in Safe-Mode with Networking enabled. It said updates failed when I started up, I am just glad to have access. 

I am going to see if I can start it up normally, since the updates failed.

EDIT: Good News, I was able to start up now. I was pretty scared that I wasn't going to be able to start up, period.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer 5.0 for Windows 7*

Bump~


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer 5.0 for Windows 7*

Hi you might try doing this SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Forums and if that does not work then this Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Windows Installer 5.0 for Windows 7*

You're going to need to do a restore to a system restore point to before you broke it, or you're going to need to do a repair install. There's no installable package for something that ships with the OS, including Windows Installer.

You can access the "Repair my computer" options from the F8 boot menu before the "Starting Windows" splash screen (press F8 after the BIOS, but before the Windows splash screen occurs to access). This will allow you to restore from a restore point without being able to boot into Windows itself.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer 5.0 for Windows 7*

Thank you guys so much for your response. 

I feel like an idiot, I knew messing with the Registry was a bad idea. I just thought it wouldn't be that hard to re-install Windows Installer. If I would've only knew Microsoft has not release Windows Installer 5.0 for Download. Why do they have the other ones?

I am currently attempting the first option joeten offered. I really hope this work, I dislike the idea of going back to a restore point, but I will do it if it is all I have.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer 5.0 for Windows 7*

You two are amazing! I had no idea Windows 7 automatically made Restore Points! Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

There are no words that can express my gratitude towards you two!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer 5.0 for Windows 7*

your most welcome glad we could help


----------

